# Lippy (Rosetail) Luge (Crowntail)



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's some pictures of my 2 newest boys I got a week ago.....

Lippy - Turquoise Rose Tail - he has blue lipstick in 2nd picture

View attachment 9152


View attachment 9154


Luge - Gold / Silver Crown Tail

View attachment 9153


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Very good looking boys, Iv wanted a rose tail for awhile but I'd want like a bright red one -drools-​


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

They are both very cute! I love Luge! He looks like a female I once had.... (in male version)


----------

